# 2008 MKV scirocco WOW



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

This car looks great can't wait to see this be produced
supposedly its allready confirmed for 2007
these are from this months CAR magazine


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This is simply an attractive rendering. There's no real car coming from that.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

























The last picture shows the currently most possible version.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

That is a sick looking ride. I'd give up my R32 for a 4-motion version in a heartbeat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Go VW!


----------



## red.devil (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (peppeVR6)*

I'd really like to see that red ones body style rather then the follow the corporate crap.
Can't wait until 08.


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
















The last picture shows the currently most possible version.


VW makes that, then I buy. Looks like a Corrado, I love it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The interesting point of this is, that the magazines claim the new 'rocco will be based on the Golf/Jetta 6. Personally I doubt that.


----------



## musquiz (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ElixXxeR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElixXxeR* »_

VW makes that, then I buy. Looks like a Corrado, I love it.

Yup , if it comes out, that would be amazing. Beautiful lookin' car, as long as they have the proper motor sitting in it.
That might get some more VW worshippers out there for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ElixXxeR)*

I seriously doubt those side front flares will make the final cut...... Too aggressive for VW's taste IMO.


----------



## musquiz (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_I seriously doubt those side front flares will make the final cut...... Too aggressive for VW's taste IMO.


I think it would still be a sweet car without them, can always get that goodey aftermarket need be. Someone PhotoChop a regular bumper in!


----------



## 2kGti1.8t83 (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: (musquiz)*

Wow that is awsome.


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

there have been quite a few threads about this already. And quite a few that also dispell the myth that this car is somehow greenlighted, or even in consideration.
There's plenty of denials from VW people about this car. It's time to let the idea die.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (PDong)*

I dig it, it looks really clean if you ask me. VW is really dumb if they bland out the styling like everything they have come out with as of late


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

It's funny how people are spreading the rumor around like it is VW gospel. I heard there are no official plans for the Corrado/Scirocco.


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

I read the article today, and it states the project is greenlighted to be released in 2007, it will have two engines, the 2.0T 200HP, and the 250 VR6. and it might also get the twincharge 1.4 Liter engine that VW is working on. its a super(and)turbocharged engine that puts out same power as 2.0T but with 39mpg. Same options of DSG, and 4motion.
till someone shows me a good reason why they won't build it.
The Design uses all the cues of the present production models, which shows its
following their current design philosophy, and its not a concept, but ready
for production. the VW GX3 is a concept.
i'm comfortable believing its being built.
oh and by 2007 im sure they mean europe, and we will get it 2008
_Modified by DoctorJ at 9:01 PM 1-25-2006_


_Modified by DoctorJ at 9:03 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The interesting point of this is, that the magazines claim the new 'rocco will be based on the Golf/Jetta 6. Personally I doubt that.


Hey, Sebastian, why are you saying that? With rumors of a new 5-year cycle for the Golf/Jetta, the timing for the MkVI would be just about right. Polo-based would perhaps be more interesting to some enthusiasts, but the general market in the US likes slightly larger and heavier (perceived as safer) cars. 
I have to say I don't give much credence to the rumors that have the "coupe"=Scirocco replace the 3-door Golf/GTI, and have all 5-doors move to a GolfPlus-type configuration. There are simply too many customers that want the sportiness of the conventional GTI, but need 4 doors...


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (DoctorJ)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676
"sticking feathers up your butt does make you a chicken" -Tyler Durden
There has been a lot of talk about circumstantial evidence about this car, but everything can rationally be explained through separate means. The biggest "pieve of evidence" is the plant in Lisbon where it's supposedly to be introduced will probably build the new minivan venture.
I mean, two vehicles have recently been announced by Volkswagen (read: not a car magazine), that are on similar timelines, if not FURTHER out. But this thing is supposed to be here in 18 months and nobody knows about it and VW hasn't shown up to an auto show with it.
It's just pure bs, plus, MKV G/J content?


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_http:// But this thing is supposed to be here in 18 months and nobody knows about it and VW hasn't shown up to an auto show with it.






You can't believe everything you see and dont see at international auto shows.
the New GTI was not at the 2005 New York Auto Show, less than a year before it would be released. ever since i remember VW is pretty tame with showing cars off at auto shows, unlike ford, chevy, nissan who like to show of their car a few years in a row,
and show the development to the public. my 2 cents.


----------



## JJ-R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (DoctorJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoctorJ* »_You can't believe everything you see and dont see at international auto shows.
the New GTI was not at the 2005 New York Auto Show, less than a year before it would be released. ever since i remember VW is pretty tame with showing cars off at auto shows, unlike ford, chevy, nissan who like to show of their car a few years in a row,
and show the development to the public. my 2 cents. 

I hope you're right







I hope they pull with BMW pulled with the Z4 Coupe.. nobody even really knew it was coming until they surprisingly unveiled it at a n auto show.


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

You and me both, my MK4 lease will be ending in 2008.
actually now that i think about it all the german car companies are tame when it comes to auto shows. maybe showing off one new car/concept each year.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*

not happenin


----------



## Arch101 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

This car seems to be producing more positive buzz lately than anything else VW has announced in the last 18 months. If they ignore this completely and just continue to go upmarket they are really lost.


----------



## JJ-R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Arch101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arch101* »_This car seems to be producing more positive buzz lately than anything else VW has announced in the last 18 months. If they ignore this completely and just continue to go upmarket they are really lost.

I'm with ya 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_there have been quite a few threads about this already. And quite a few that also dispell the myth that this car is somehow greenlighted, or even in consideration.
There's plenty of denials from VW people about this car. It's time to let the idea die.

Why would you say that, considering this is probably the 20th time i have heard about it? Wouldn't you think that VW would have tried to stop this rumor along time ago? I highly doubt that VW would let magazines talk about it and put up pictures otherwise. Also, a smart
car manufacture puts out one idea at a time, to spreada out the hype.
We all know about that GX3 goofball mobile, that they have obviously put some effort into.


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_
Why would you say that, considering this is probably the 20th time i have heard about it? Wouldn't you think that VW would have tried to stop this rumor along time ago? I highly doubt that VW would let magazines talk about it and put up pictures otherwise. Also, a smart
car manufacture puts out one idea at a time, to spreada out the hype.
We all know about that GX3 goofball mobile, that they have obviously put some effort into.

Because VW isn't going to turn away publicity. And this is the ONLY magazine that's posted pictures. Car UK "claims" the EcoRacer is coming too.
GTI wasn't in New York in 2005, you're right... IT WAS DRIVING AROUND EUROPE WINNING CAR OF THE YEAR AWARDS.








Sorry, but a decent artist with a computer and a day on his hands can make these renderings. The red one which has been around for a few months now doesn't have new style headlights on it. It's a current GTI that's been stretched.
And finally, SEVERAL threads noting VW people know NOTHING about this vehicle.
Again, two cars have been recently announced that are FURTHER out, production wise, have at least been noted by VW. This car is pure fiction as nothing adds up.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_This car is pure fiction as nothing adds up.

Well, at least here in europe it's sure that it goes into production.


----------



## g60speed (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

All I know is that the February issue of Automobile (p.18) states that it's green-lighted for production as the Scirocco & scheduled as a 2008 model. The short article shows front 3/4 & rear 3/4 shots of the red version we've seen here & states it'll probably get the 1.4L twin-charged plant as the base engine w/a 280 hp 3.6 Vr6, 4motion & DSG offered in a highline trim. They also say it may very well come in a GTI version therafter w/300hp. If it's 'just' a rumor it's turning up in some class publications http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (g60speed)*

When I first saw Scion tC, my first thought was that it looked like a mild update of 1st generation Scirocco which came out in 1976! On these boards we ***** about all the things that VW does wrong, but it's also amazing how many things the have gotten and get right.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (JJ-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ-R32* »_
I'm with ya 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asian1 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwgolfiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfiii* »_When I first saw Scion tC, my first thought was that it looked like a mild update of 1st generation Scirocco which came out in 1976! On these boards we ***** about all the things that VW does wrong, but it's also amazing how many things the have gotten and get right.









Well I hope the new Scirocco looks better than the Scion! If its anything like those pictures then


----------



## Arch101 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (asian1)*

When I test drove the Tc, my first thought was how much it reminded me of my old 87 Scirocco but better. My next thought was "why can't VW make one of these?" A sporty VW coupe is like moon travel, we used to do it all the time, but the art has now been lost. It used to seem pretty easy for VW to put a sportier body on a Golf chassis but now it's become rocket science.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*2008 is not 18 months away on my calendar!*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_I mean, two vehicles have recently been announced by Volkswagen (read: not a car magazine), that are on similar timelines, if not FURTHER out. But this thing is supposed to be here in 18 months and nobody knows about it and VW hasn't shown up to an auto show with it.


Who said anything about 18 months? Every article I've seen says 2008. That's pretty far out for an official announcement. It's also been said this may actually be what the 3-Door Sport Coupe version of the Mk VI Golf will look like come 2008. It's possible there is confusion due to the fact that it has a more similar body style to the Scirocco/Corrado than the current Golf. These are major print magazines that have had a good track record in the past. Names and minor details change but the basic design remains. The bottom line is this has gotten the most positive feedback I've ever seen from a VW so they damned well better be thinking about it. If not then they are fools. Sadly, we know all too well just how idiotic they can be. This quote about the Audi Roadjet pretty much sums things up...
_The Audi Roadjet was a showstopper in Detroit. Now we got the news that it's likely to be produced, but unfortunately not for the US market! Audi has confirmed that the Roadjet concept shown at the 2006 Detroit auto show will be sold in Europe soon, but stateside sales are unlikely. In the U.S., expect to see the Q5, a crossover that's more SUV-like, which will better suit American tastes._










_Modified by TWinbrook46636 at 6:59 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## TurboladerVW (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ElixXxeR)*

Oops what I said had already been said by DoctorJ.
Im all for it, give me something to look foreward to buying after College.


_Modified by TurboladerVW at 2:46 PM 1-28-2006_


----------



## Breezy. (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (DoctorJ)*

Supposedly top motors will be a 3.2L VR6 w/250hp and a turbocharged 300hp Scirocco GTI model. I see the VR6 being realistic, but the 300hp idea, I highly doubt it.
It's good that this car is coming back. It will sell big time.







to VW.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

Here's the article from CAR.

_Quote »_CAR magazine
"The ultimate Golf:
Scirocco is back!
'70s icon inspires hot Golf-based coupe' due in two years
Volkswagen is blowing the cobwebs off the Scirocco badge as it readies the
iconic '70s coupe' for a comeback in early 2008.
The evocative badge has lain dormant since 1988, when the Golf-based 2+2 gave
way to the Corrado coupe'. Different name, similar concept, the VW coupe'
lasted another seven years before going out of production in 1995.
But 20 years after it died, the Scirocco = Volkswagen's answer to the Ford Capri
- is set for a return, after VW brand boss Wolfgang Bernhard gave the project
the green light.
The look
The basic recipe will be little different from the original: a coupe' spun off
the Golf platform. While Giorgetto Giugiaro designed the original along with
the MkI Golf, the new Scirocco based on the bigger, heavier MkV Golf is
currently being styled in house.
Design director Murat Gunak's team is working on a thoroughly modern update,
though the rear windows, roofline and tailgate pay homage to the original. A
Golf-GTI style plastic mesh grille dominates the front end, bookended by mean
looking headlamps and a deep bumper incorporating meaty air intakes.
Although the basic dimensions and windscreen are shared with the Golf, the
coupe' looks lower, wider and sportier. Fatter tyres and lowered suspension add
to the drama.
A no-frills rag top version is also on the drawing board, with the rear seats
jettisoned to make room for the roof to be put down. It would fill the gap
left by the Boxster-chasing Concept R, the mid-engined VW roadster shown at the
Frankfurt show in 2003 but subsequently put on ice.
Inside, the Scirocco will depart from the Golf interior: the dash is upgraded
with a restyled instrument panel, funkier trim and sports seats. The split rear
bench folds flat, making the Scirocco almost as practical as its sibling.
Under the bonnet
A series of high performance engines will give the Scirocco the grunt to match
its looks - naturally donated by the Golf. So the GTI's smooth and torquey
2.0-litre turbo will be offered, as well as the R32's 247bhp 3.2-litre VR6.
Four-wheel drive will be standard on the VR6, and optional on the 2.0-litre
models. Transmission choices are a six-speed manual and the DSG double-clutch
box.
VW is rapidly expanding its twin-charge engine programme, where both a
supercharger and turbocharger are fitted to small capacity engines to deliver
miserly fuel consumption but decent torque. The breakthrough engine, bound for
the Touran and Golf in 2006 and later the Scirocco, is a 1.4-litre, which yield
168bhp and 177lb ft. That's more power than the 2.0-litre FSI, but with
superior fuel economy - 39.2mpg combined.
The Scirocco should get the 1.4-litre twin-charge with 140bhp and 168bhp.
Longer term, insiders predict two additional twin charge engines: a 1.7-litre
unit good for 200-225bhp and a 2.0-litre edition rated at 250-275bhp.
There will also be a diesel = the new 2.0-litre unit good for 170 bhp. And
finally, there may be a higher pressure turbo version of the 2.0-litre petrol,
cranking out an Evo-bothering 300bhp."

Side blurbs:
"LOOKING BACK
Rear side windows and tailgate spell out the connection to the earlier cars.
It's a coupe' shape but a practical hatch with fold-down rear sears.
LOW RIDER
4motion all-wheel drive will be standard on the V6 version and optional on
four-pots. New coupe' will sit low on wide wheels, just like the Corrado did.
TWO SEATER TOO
VW is planning to make a roadster version too, with an old-school soft top that
folds behind the driver, meaning no room for rear seats
HATCH GENES
Grille, lights and windscreen are all likely to be fitted directly from the Golf,
and the engine bay will house engines from the Golf family.
TAILS YOU WIN
Nothing retro about those twin central pipes = they're just the same as the Golf
R32's, and they'll make it clear what's just overtaken you."


_(P.S. This is not intended as "proof" of an impending VW Sciroccoo clone.
CAR magazine's staffers do not walk on water. Use your own judgment.
This product is meant for educational purposes only. Any resemblance
to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where
prohibited. Contains sulfites. Some assembly required. List each
check separately by bank number. Batteries not included. Contents may
settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty
express or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or
heavy equipment. Postage will be paid by addressee. Subject to CAB
approval. This is not an offer to sell securities, which may be done
only by prospectus. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense
for some viewers. Do not stamp. Use other side for additional
listings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over
18 years of age, proof on file. If condition persists, consult your
physician. No user-serviceable parts inside.
Freshest if eaten before date on carton. Subject to change without
notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. No postage necessary
if mailed in the United States. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance
of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. Not liable for
direct, incidental or consequential damages, including, but not limited
to damages resulting from loss of data or business opportunities. One
size fits all. Many suitcases look alike. Contains a substantial
amount of non-tobacco ingredients. Savings based on options packages
versus options sold separately.This software and its documentation are
intended to provide guidance in regard to the subject matter covered.
They are sold with the understanding that the author and publisher are
not herein engaged in rendering legal, accounting, investment, tax or
other professional services. If such services are required,
professional assistance should be sought. Except in Nebraska. You
will be billed later.
Colors may, in time, fade. We have sent the forms which seem right for
you. Slippery when wet. Excludes dealer prep and options. For office
use only. Not affiliated with the American Red Cross. Drop in any
mailbox. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post
office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of
printing. Return to sender, no forwarding order on file, unable to
forward. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or
consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to
perform. At participating locations only. Not the Beatles. Penalty
for private use. See label for sequence. Not to be taken internally.
Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Do not write below this
line. Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Your cancelled
check is your receipt. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact
with skin. Sanitized for your protection.
Be sure each item is properly endorsed. This limited warranty gives
you specific legal rights; you may have others which vary from state to
state. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the
Mississippi. Passengers must not stand forward of the white line while
coach is in motion. Employees and their families are not eligible.
Beware of dog. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before
the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You
must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No
purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of
carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a
well-ventilated are. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same
type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more.
Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price
does not include taxes. No Canadian coins. Not recommended for
children. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly
prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. No anchovies
unless otherwise specified. Restaurant package, not for resale. List
at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call
toll free before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the
trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes
only. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. UNIX
is a registered trademark of AT&T. Do not fold, spindle or mutilate.
No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package
sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. Do not eat.
This supersedes all previous notices._


_Modified by aqn at 4:19 PM 1-29-2006_


----------



## eveibz (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Gee, nice RSX.... oh i mean VW. LAME-O http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (eveibz)*

Looks a hell of a lot nicer than any RSX I've ever seen.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

YES ITS CONFIRMED !! THE NEW CORRADO IS ON ITS WAY:
Volkswagen To Build Scirocco In Portugal In 2008
AFX News Limited - January 23, 2006
Motor Trend 
Volkswagen AG will build the new Scirocco coupe at its Autoeuropa factory in Setubal from 2008, newspaper Diario Economico reported, citing figures from the Economy Ministry.
The newspaper said VW will invest approximately 150 mln eur in its production.
Last week, prime minister Jose Socrates said VW would start making a new model at the Autoeuropa plant, but had not given any other details. A VW spokeswoman had also declined to say which model it would build there.
Output will be about 35,000 units per year. It should attract suppliers to the area and boost Portuguese exports, said Diario Economico. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (DoctorJ)*

How many times is this going to be posted???


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (NewsJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewsJunkie* »_How many times is this going to be posted???

Well since it's Wednesday... I'd say 6 more by the end of the week.








-Raffi


----------



## Cleric+ (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (aqn)*

rocco love


----------



## Luhrs2.0 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (Cleric+)*

so much love for the rocco...if VW announces, I'm going to make my MK1 last till it comes out, then finaly upgrade.


----------



## rafspeed (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (Luhrs2.0)*

I wish it was true so i could choose wich one i'm driving each day...


----------



## tex_the_t_rex (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (aqn)*

Is it just me, or does this look somewhat like a hard top EOS...
I hope they make it, I would love a new sports coupe from VW.
Oh and aqn, that fine print was hilarious


----------



## ColoradoB5 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (tex_the_t_rex)*

Well whatever the case may be, I would buy this in a heartbeat if they do come out with it. If I were VW and wanted to keep it under wraps, I would say the same thing mentioned here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676
But regardless, the pictures certainly piqued my interest. I never understood why they ended the MKII Scirocco. Every kid loved those cars and they were so much fun to drive.


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (tex_the_t_rex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_the_t_rex* »_
Is it just me, or does this look somewhat like a hard top EOS...
I hope they make it, I would love a new sports coupe from VW.
Oh and aqn, that fine print was hilarious

The EOS is already a hardtop...it can be taken off, yes, but it does have one already.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

_VW Chief Wolfgang Bernhard is finally putting some flesh into his promise to introduce 10 new VW-branded vehicles by the end of the decade, even though some models haven't been determined.
One that's made the cut for the 2008 model year is a "new Scirocco," a reprise of the much-loved 1974-1992 Golf-based hatchback coupes.
One difficulty facing VW is to separate the new Scirocco from Audi's next TT, expeically if Audi decides to import the Shooting Brake version to the U.S. The TT uses the same mechanical matrix, but it's likely the VW will have more rear-seat space than the TT. Practicality was always a hallmark of the Scirocco line.
The top version will run the Golf R32's driveline, which means a 247-horse, narrow-angle V-6, DSG six speed gearbox, and 4Motion all-wheel drive. It'll run 155 mph and 0-60 mph in about 6.0-seconds flat. Engines for the U.S. will begin with the 2.0-liter direct-injection turbo four with at least 200 horsepower and front drive. The engine is already available in Europe with 220 horses._


----------



## tpsk8er (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (DoctorJ)*

What kind of price do you think this car going to have? I know theres no way to tell for sure, but an estimate. I just got my GTI two months ago, and after seeing this, i am considering leaving it stock until this comes out.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm sitting here drinking my 1st cup of Joe and g*[email protected] it's got my mind in a frenzy, I can without a doubt say if that beast really comes out I'm getting it. Wolfgang don't fail us now!!!!


----------



## rocketrabbit (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (DoctorJ)*

nice but lets bring back the corrado


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (rocketrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketrabbit* »_nice but lets bring back the corrado

If this comes out I hope they call it a Scirocca not a Corrado.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah i read an article on Road and Track? dont remember now but it said something about the new Scirocco. But this point would it matter whats its called? Its a completly new car with new design from the ground up. What was the difference between the Scirocco and corrado? Besides looks and the Engine options?
JT


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (rocketrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketrabbit* »_nice but lets bring back the corrado

No, you mean let's bring back the SCIROCCO. 
We don't need no stinking Corrado.










_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 7:38 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 2008 MKV scirocco WOW (Dr Dub UK)*

Please green light it vag!with all the turds coming out off the vw factory this year i'd say by then vw will need all the help they can get. having owned 5 sciroccossome mk1,some mk2, I gotta say when this never ending hype came out about a new scirocco I wasn't feelin it. But, if they do build it, stay true to the roots and character of the original: lightweight,under2,700pounds at least(possible polo platform?, looks must compliment past generation sciroccos, and must have the go kart like handling. now if they were to erase any future mechanical or cosmetic problems vw's have been having with there models in the past 2-8years,I'd honestly say"whatcha got to lose willis". The one car I might actually buy new,and my current sciroccos would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in value.
on the flipside,if vw wants to make this an overweight,numb handling dog, with too many electronic assist b.s. gadgets,I say no thank you very much sir. don't give it the front end of current gtior jetta models,please







sciroccos were always practical,simple cars.why mess up the formula that works.true rocco enthusiast aren't concerned about electronic stability control, or elec.assist stearing,heck most of usdon't even care about the air bags. keep it simple and light,and they will come. that's a true drivers car(hence ,driver has no help from car computer,he is controlling everything. if lotus can create buzz with the technically free of electronics exige. And noble can do the same with the m12,why not the scirocco? sorry,I never shut up when it comes to the topics cause so many posts have been created about this. looks like an honest50/50 chance at production. so, my bottom line is:if you give us what we want in the new rocco,then build it. but if vw keeps ignoring it's enthusiasts and just creating non-vw like cars that are heavy,no thanks, keep it an idea, nuff said


----------



## roccog70 (Jan 10, 2005)

It still doesn't look like a VW it looks like a mazda, yet I am proud that VW is getting faster and that they are bringing back the rocco, but they don't have the vw look u kno? I hope they bring back the corrado as well as the rocco.


_Modified by roccog70 at 7:40 AM 2-13-2006_


----------

